# I just saw I have a 3.0 for tmy last 13 trips



## joe flood (Jun 4, 2015)

OMG I am going to go crazy I do not know what Pax's want my customers even tip me so why give a low star rating after you hand the driver a 5 or a 10 wierd????


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

joe flood said:


> OMG I am going to go crazy I do not know what Pax's want my customers even tip me so why give a low star rating after you hand the driver a 5 or a 10 wierd????


The pax can rate you much later, far after the fact, you don't know who is rating you when. This is really bothering you, a recurring theme. Your mind seems to be creating a self fulfilling prophecy.

How do you communicate with your pax? End your trip, tell your pax anything less than a five is a fail and rate them in front of you then and there. That should make it tougher for them to rate you poorly.

Second: 13 rides ain't shit. If you only have 13 rides to fret over, try working more. Do your work, at worst, the ratings will set you free. They are bullshit.


----------



## no more taxi mafia (Oct 15, 2014)

joe flood said:


> OMG I am going to go crazy I do not know what Pax's want my customers even tip me so why give a low star rating after you hand the driver a 5 or a 10 wierd????


Join the club bro. Just emailed Uber about this irrationality of the public. I went from 4.8s & 4.9 on the 1-day to 3.6 on the next day! You may have noticed the email reps we deal with no longer are rated by the star system but only "satisfied or not satisfied" with a comment box. That's far better. Too much of the public is not responsible and Uber doesn't educate them, either.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

joe flood said:


> OMG I am going to go crazy I do not know what Pax's want my customers even tip me so why give a low star rating after you hand the driver a 5 or a 10 wierd????


Most likely you have a 1 and a 5.
Bad news travels fast and so does bad ratings.
Those who are going to rate you low will go first. When other drivers rate you, hopefully it will improve significantly. That's why, I always see my 365/30/7 day ratings as most important. Once they are stuck in a range and they hardly move out of that tight range, you would ignore the 1 day ratings and treat them as Noise.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

no more taxi mafia said:


> Join the club bro. Just emailed Uber about this irrationality of the public. I went from 4.8s & 4.9 on the 1-day to 3.6 on the next day! You may have noticed the email reps we deal with no longer are rated by the star system but only "satisfied or not satisfied" with a comment box. That's far better. Too much of the public is not responsible and Uber doesn't educate them, either.


POST # 3/no more taxi mafia: What a
Well-Worded Post.
No wonder! You're a Year Older than
Bostonian Bison's alter ego/ Doppel
ganger Casuale Haberdasher.

With time You MAY have 2nd thoughts
about Your User Name. Jus' sayin'.

Bison Abides.


----------



## no more taxi mafia (Oct 15, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 3/no more taxi mafia: What a
> Well-Worded Post.
> No wonder! You're a Year Older than
> Bostonian Bison's alter ego/ Doppel
> ...


How 'bout "no more Mafias"?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

no more taxi mafia said:


> How 'bout "no more Mafias"?


POST # 6/no more taxi mafia: Well.....
BEST POSSIBLE HEADLINE
but excessive as a User Name:
"T.K. FOUND DEAD, BY OWN HAND"

Bison CAN dream.


----------



## joe flood (Jun 4, 2015)

Huberis said:


> The pax can rate you much later, far after the fact, you don't know who is rating you when. This is really bothering you, a recurring theme. Your mind seems to be creating a self fulfilling prophecy.
> 
> How do you communicate with your pax? End your trip, tell your pax anything less than a five is a fail and rate them in front of you then and there. That should make it tougher for them to rate you poorly.
> 
> Second: 13 rides ain't shit. If you only have 13 rides to fret over, try working more. Do your work, at worst, the ratings will set you free. They are bullshit.


I have more then 13 rides I was looking at the last 13 and it changed literately in like 2 hours went from 4.7 to 3.0 just was weird since I did not do any more trips .. ty for your info Joe


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

no more taxi mafia said:


> and Uber doesn't educate them, either.


.......at least not about its rating system. Uber does, however, do an _outstanding_ job of edge-uh-mah-kaytinn its users about no tip necessary.


----------



## joe flood (Jun 4, 2015)

Going back up just got 5 , 5 stars in a row lol


----------



## LAJB (Feb 3, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> .......at least not about its rating system. Uber does, however, do an _outstanding_ job of edge-uh-mah-kaytinn its users about no tip necessary.


News to me. Almost every day I drive I have to educate a disbelieving nuUber about how tips are not required.


----------

